# Upgrading my laptop recommendations please



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I am using a 17" Macbook Pro, running the latest Snow Leopard. It is slowing down. I get the pinwheel more often, and Parallels is just horrible to try to run anything the slightest bit demanding in Windows XP. It is just a hair over 3 years old. It's in very good shape and doesn't have any problems.

Here's the specs:
Model Name:	MacBook Pro
Model Identifier:	MacBookPro2,1
Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed:	2.33 GHz
Number Of Processors:	1
Total Number Of Cores:	2
L2 Cache:	4 MB
Memory:	2 GB
Bus Speed:	667 MHz
Boot ROM Version:	MBP21.00A5.B08
SMC Version (system):	1.14f5


I feel that the processor is fast enough. As much as this thing cost, I really don't want to step into a new model just yet.

Currently the memory is 2x 1GB SDRAM. As I recall, the highest option for upgrades was 2x 2GB, so that is probably as high as it will go. It looks like I can get 2x 2GB for under $100. Does this sound about right? TigerDirect has Corsair brand or for the same price I can get Samsung on eBay from a reputable seller. Does brand really matter that much for memory? Should I step up another $15 and get the Kingston or PNY?


Another area is the hard drive. I am currently using 32GB of 160GB. I understand that these new solid state hard drives are noticeably faster. Do you think it would be worth the upgrade to one of these? I would probably just go with a ~60GB model. It looks to be about $175 for one. Any recommendations on brand? Know of a better place to get one than TigerDirect? That is usually my computer supply.

Any other recommendations will be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Go with the memory upgrade first. That's a pretty good bang for the buck. 

Be aware that SSDs do have limitations. Since they are basically flash memory, they are rated as having a certain number of 'writes'. Although I've not known anyone who has had a write failure on one, just be aware.
Do you know what speed you HD is? I'm betting it's probably a 5200 rpm drive. Consider looking into upgrading to a 7200 rpm drive with a large cache (at least 8 mb). That is a much cheaper option than the SSD. If you really want speed, you could pop for a Raptor 10000 rpm drive. Pricey but fast.

TigerDirect is pretty good pricewise, but look at NewEgg also.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I have a pet theory that there are 21 computer years to the human year. Any computer that is 3 years old has the "potential" of a 63 year old job candidate.

That you have rationalized that it is powerful enough (based on specs or how much your paid) is effectively negated by your observations that it simply isn't powerful enough.

Two things can help a notebook: faster hard drive and more memory. I usually recommend starting with the hard drive (Winchester as opposed to SSD), but 2GB is getting to be relatively cramped given that Snow Leopard and Windows are such resource pigs.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dmspen said:


> If you really want speed, you could pop for a Raptor 10000 rpm drive.


Raptors are not designed for notebook use. They run WAAAAAYYYY too hot (hence the 3-1/2" form factor).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My recommendation is... don't. I have been picking apart and putting together computers for about 25 years and I do less and less of it every generation. 

I used to buy a really solid computer and ride it for 4-5 years or until it died totally. I was happy as could be for about 18 months and progressively more miserable, all the time trying to reconcile newer technology with older, and nothing I did really made me happy for very long. 

So... don't. Don't put in more memory, don't dump in a new hard drive, and by all means don't upgrade the OS ESPECIALLY on a laptop. Now, you have a Mac and Mac OS upgrades are a bit more benign but I've been bitten by those too. 

My recommendation is that you budget for your next computer to satisfy your needs for 18 months and buy that computer. It will be a lot less expensive since it won't be top of the line, and about a year from now you can start thinking about the next one. 

I know it sounds wasteful and dumb, but think about your computer purchases as a yearly expense. When I paid $3,000 for a computer that lasted 5 years, that's about $50 a month. My last computer cost $1,000 and I've already had it happily for about 15 months. That's $66 a month and dropping. This summer if it begins to make me less happy I'll consider a new one. I'll be happier with a newer computer, for the same monthly expense.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

More RAM = good. 

I wouldn't recommend a solid state drive, just too expensive for the capacity right now. I don't have any worries about their write life, though.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

because Stu's post overlapped mine:

Upgrading the OS on a Windows laptop is a no no.

Backing up and installing clean is a great thing. Windows 7 runs like a champ on my 3 year old Dell XPS 1210, and far better than XP did.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Going from 2gb to 4gb is going to show very little difference in performance. Probably not worth the cost.

Clean install upgrades are fine on laptops as long as you know what the hardware is like. The stupid thing is how fast higher end machines have been for the last few years. Even my 3year old C2D laptop is stupidly fast compared to budget models that are new today. No, not as fast as the latest Core laptops and newer C2D chips, but it still holds on much better than in the past when we were jumping between processors every 6 months that were leaps and bounds faster in real world usage (not just in more extreme circumstances and usages).


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

The main causes of computers slowing down is an excess number of applications running in the background followed by disc fragmentation. These can be checked and rectified at little or no cost. I am a PC person so I don't know to check for this in a Mac, but I'm sure that others can help.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

2.33, core2, 2gig? not a bad laptop.. but unless you do something drastic I doubt you will notice it..


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. At this point, budgeting for a new laptop is pretty much out of the question with my current income. Anything I could afford would be a pretty big step down from what I have now.

I might try adding 2GB more of memory and see where that gets me.

I will look at 7200 RPM drive and see if I can find one with a large cache at a good price.

Thanks!


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

An excellent source for Mac memory and hard drives too is http://www.datamemorysystems.com/. They have great prices and I have never had problems with anything bought from them.

And by all means upgrade to Snow Leopard. Unlike upgrades on a windows computer, upgrading the OS on a Mac will make it run faster. And the version of Snow Leopard that sells for $29 will install on any Intel Mac, in spite of what the label says.

Of course before you do all this you have tried doing a safe mode boot and repairing permissions?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Did you do a clean install of SL or upgrade on top of Leopard?

If you just patched it that could be your slowing down problem. I would back up everything with Carbon Copy Cloner (shareware) then wipe the drive and install a clean copy of SL on it. Then boot it up, do your software updates and then use the Apple migration assistant to move all your docs, music, apps and settings over from the external hard drive. It takes longer but your laptop will thank you in the end. 

Besides NewEgg also look at Other World Computing (OWC) for memory. Sometimes they beet NewEgg and sometimes its the other way around.

I just upgraded my 15" 2.16 C2D Aluminum MBP via this method and it feels darn snappy! I also have 4GB memory and that does help somewhat with the spinning beach ball as well.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

It was a fresh install. I just put all my documents on a flash drive and wiped it.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Going to 4GB memory is about all you can do for the least amount of cash. A 7200rpm drive will certainly help speed up access times but they run so darn hot you almost can't keep them on your lap.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I noticed that it can take 6GB, but there was a note about keeping both slots the same size for best performance. Do I just put 2x 4GB and let the other 2 go to waste or a 2GB and a 4GB and it still works?

This thing is already so hot I would doubt I would notice the difference :sure:


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I would just go 2x2GB (its cheaper for sure) and be done with it. Unless your editing/crunching a ton of video with Final Cut Pro or huge Photoshop files 4GB should be more than enough for the average Joe. 

I do believe you have to order these in pairs.


----------



## soloredd (Oct 21, 2007)

RAM is so cheap these days, you can easily put another 2GB in that MBP and then do as Stuart suggested and start planning your next purchase. Don't worry about the SSD upgrades or any of that - get one in your next laptop.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134370

That's what you need right there. I will say that opening up a MBP is a pain the butt, so maybe see if someone can help you out. Or, if you want to do it yourself, there are guides on the net.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

You may want to check out this link:

http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/memory/MacBook/Pro/Core2/

Looks like it will only address 3.0GB out of 4.0GB. Time to FleaBay?


----------

